# 310 baler irregular bale size



## mikeross275 (May 10, 2017)

well my new Holland 310 woke up grumpy this year with a new ides 
the bales are inconstant in length. some are right on, some 6 inches longer, and some are double length.
the arm has plenty of tension, spring seems good.
gonna clean the cam.
ideas comments suggestions?
mike


----------



## JeffMc2000 (Apr 2, 2015)

How is the hay this year? Iv'e found that most of the problems I ever have are with inconsistent windrows, or inconsistent feeding. Most of the time we want to think there's something up with the baler, and sometimes it is, but if nothing has changed since last season, you cleaned and lubricated it when you put it up, and made sure it was ready to go, there's not much you can knock out of spec, in my experience....


----------



## deerhide (Oct 20, 2016)

The length of the bale is adjustable from 6" to 6' ......... check the tension on the adjustment.


----------

